# Epic threads!



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone got any links to any epic threads? Specifically car related ones! There was a couple I've read where someone put a V10 into an E30 and the guy who did the teenage dirtbag mx-5? That kind of thing? Hot rod builds would be good! :thumb:


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Not a thread as such but this restoration of a Lotus Sunbeam is a good read.

http://www.met-alchemy.com/sunbeamlotusprototypepge1.htm

The links to the next pages are amongst all that yellow text at the top of the page.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Not really motoring but there's a lot in here that will have you crying with laughter! My favorites being #1 and #2!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.stdrivers.co.uk/forum/topic/763-people-wanting-to-race/


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Strothow said:


> http://www.stdrivers.co.uk/forum/topic/763-people-wanting-to-race/


Is that the guy who was here?

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> Is that the guy who was here?
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


Yup good ol' bailes


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Strothow said:


> Yup good ol' bailes


What a plum...

OP, great thread idea

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Strothow said:


> Yup good ol' bailes


Aye, he came out with some quality BS did Bailes, he'll be 20 now, I wonder if the BS has thinned out any over the years.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah, I miss him sometimes... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha thanks guys! What ever happened to bails? 5.0 V8 mondeo, love it!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

That Bailes thread is amazing, what the hell is that kid on? :lol:

Weren't there rumours of him using another screen name after he got banned?


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Aww i feel i've missed out, what legendery threads did he have on here?


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

He got banned? I think he was just very young and immature! He was alright though, gave us all a few laughs!


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

Strothow said:


> http://www.stdrivers.co.uk/forum/topic/763-people-wanting-to-race/


Wow. I'm in tears and I'm still on the first page. His dads mondeo has the engine out of a gt40 in it.

"yer sorry i mean 5.4 we just got new lawn mower and it says 5.8 on it so that confussed me sorry i'l try get a pic for you and my dad a machanic and he used to work with st220's so if my dad will let me look at the engine i will get a pic for ya"

Hate when I get my lawn mower mixed up with my engine size


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

There was a quality thread floating about somewhere a while back where a bloke had "accidentally" put Red Bull in his fuel tank and wondered why it knackered the engine.  

There was an epic thread on PH about a bloke on one of the Canary Islands who had a WWII bunker in his garden, always worth a read.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

what about the guy who ran water through his (mustang??!) engine to clean it?!?!?

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

That kid is brilliant, he kept their attention for ages! Good lad. Proper troll love it


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> what about the guy who ran water through his (mustang??!) engine to clean it?!?!?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Can't find it but that was an absolute belter!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I read one where a guy out sand in his engine to 'sandblast' it. He wanted to then know if he could clean it out with water because it running ****, but needed a quick answer cos he had to go pick his kids up lmao


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Bless bailes, miss the little fella for his stupidity at times...


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

nick.s said:


> There was a quality thread floating about somewhere a while back where a bloke had "accidentally" put Red Bull in his fuel tank and wondered why it knackered the engine.


We need to find this! :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> what about the guy who ran water through his (mustang??!) engine to clean it?!?!?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Yes I remember that one... pure genius!

Go onto 419 eater, plenty of epic threads there...

http://419eater.com/html/letters.htm


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

what about that one where the lad posted pics of his car on his Flickr account but it wasn't secured so people could just browse through and found pics of his rather inadequate gentleman's regions and his misses?

Sure it was on a corsa forum...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> yeah, I miss him sometimes... :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


I love your sarcasm


----------



## 666 (Dec 4, 2010)

heavily modified twin turbo koeniggsegg engine 2000bhp into an old granada

http://passionford.com/forum/restorations-rebuilds-and-projects/231097-zzz-zzz-sleeper-granada.html


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

millns84 said:


> We need to find this! :lol:


I say Red Bull, it was an energy drink of sorts, here it is 

http://www.gixxer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=226570


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

I quite like this one.

Most complete restoration of an Alfa Romeo 156 2.5 V6.

forum.alfa156.net/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=60699&PN=1&TPN=1


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

The guy who put NOS in the tank to clean the engine!

http://www.gixxer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=226570

Another couple of threads from a guy who had a friend help him modify his bike

http://www.zxforums.com/forums/zx-6r-forum/14462-fi-light-need-help.html

And a final one who knew how to modify a ZX10-R. All self made mods!

http://www.zx-10r.net/forum/showthread.php?t=89168

Should be enough there to keep people amused!


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Junior Bear said:


> I read one where a guy out sand in his engine to 'sandblast' it. He wanted to then know if he could clean it out with water because it running ****, but needed a quick answer cos he had to go pick his kids up lmao


Yeah, this one had me in stitches!

www.audiforums.com/forum/off-topic-5/hey-guys-please-help-my-mods-gone-wrong-80267/


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

This one is not quite car related but is the Epoch epic garage build

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=57609


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyone got a link of that twunt who fitted his new aftermarket airfilter system onto the retrictor pipe of his 106, only to question why he isn't gaining any power or sound?

That thread was legendary!:lol:


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

this is turning into a epic thread. or has the ability to at least

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=275546


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I need to search a couple off body building.com I remember a guy who had constipation until he went to a girls flat!!! Funny as

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I first saw this web site years and bloody years ago

Funny as...

50hp gains from a Coffee Can :thumb:

http://www.angelfire.com/nc2/mycoffeecan/page1.html


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

The guy on PH who slated Jason Plato.....then the actual Jason Plato turns (proven with custard test) and basically calls the guy a stalker!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Whats a custard test?

I seem to remeber that constipation thread! Was funny! As was the guy with an Astra who was car jacked - only to have some massive body builder mate in the passenger sear? Usman or something?

Loving the replies to this thread! Lets keep it going!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Here is the thread: -

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/...mid=0&i=420&nmt=Just met Jason Plato...&mid=0

Read the original post then skip to page 8 and read at least two pages.



woodybeefcake said:


> Whats a custard test?


Devised as a way to call BS on people who post unlikely things on the internet, like: - "My dad just bought a Veyron" or "I am Jason Plato" Someone calls "Custard" and you need to provide a picture with the car, the keys and a tub of Birds Custard in view or holding the tub to have the story accepted as fact..... :lol:

Birds Custard as it's a complex shape and mix of colours to photoshop....but something most houses have.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^^ that was an epic thread... well done to JP as well for calling him on it...

:lol:

next time you shake hands with someone, don't stare at them while refusing to let go of their hand....

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

any more epic threads anyone?


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> I need to search a couple off body building.com I remember a guy who had constipation until he went to a girls flat!!! Funny as
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


Was it this one? Too too funny

**NSFW **

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=120921191&page=1


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

dann2707 said:


> Was it this one? Too too funny
> 
> **NSFW **
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=120921191&page=1


i love you for finding that lol

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

quote of the year:

I agree with your point, but the car is a little quicker than the standard SXi and so I felt the SRi badges were appropriate. It only carries 1 person, Me. It has no extra weight in the car, all glove compartments, cubby holes and the boot is empty. The rear exhaust may or may not add power. It has only ever run on Optimax, I know you get more boost out if this fuel on bigger engined cars but every little helps. The tyres are always inflated to 38 PSI to give extra grip and less tyre slouch. Often I put the rear seats flat, this reduces weight. (Like why you crawl flat across a frozen pond so as not to break the ice). I regularly drive with around £10 of fuel, again weight saving, and often I use engine cleaner in the fuel load to remove debris from the fuel injectors. The car is always clean improving aerodynamic progress. I have timed the 0 - 60 at 9.3 seconds, and this shaves a couple of seconds off the standard time. Hope this answers your question.

Classic thread. seats down tallyho!!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Hahahaha, love it! Typical childish "my cars better than it really is" BS!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Junior Bear said:


> I read one where a guy out sand in his engine to 'sandblast' it. He wanted to then know if he could clean it out with water because it running ****, but needed a quick answer cos he had to go pick his kids up lmao





rob3rto said:


> Yeah, this one had me in stitches!
> 
> www.audiforums.com/forum/off-topic-5/hey-guys-please-help-my-mods-gone-wrong-80267/


I thought about this story as soon as I seen this thread title. Classic :lol:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

dann2707 said:


> Was it this one? Too too funny
> 
> **NSFW **
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=120921191&page=1


Crying

Omfg!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Otter Smacker said:


> Anyone got a link of that twunt who fitted his new aftermarket airfilter system onto the retrictor pipe of his 106, only to question why he isn't gaining any power or sound?
> 
> That thread was legendary!:lol:


I remember that thread, but have never been able to find it.

I actually know the OP of that thread. :wall:


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

http://www.jon44w.co.uk/forum/viewthread.php?tid=425492
an s2000 powered e30 for performance
or just for style, a BOLF. airbagged 
http://www.jon44w.co.uk/forum/viewthread.php?tid=288918


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

furby-123 said:


> http://www.jon44w.co.uk/forum/viewthread.php?tid=425492
> an s2000 powered e30 for performance
> or just for style, a BOLF. airbagged
> http://www.jon44w.co.uk/forum/viewthread.php?tid=288918


You have to log in...


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Any more?


----------

